# Ill Gov Pritzker Calls For Gun Control After 4th of July Masacre



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
					

Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





“Illinois has the eighth strictest gun laws in the nation, according to the Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence.” 

Yup...but more gun laws for law-abiding citizens will put an end to Chicago's gun crime and record-setting murder rate.












						Illinois Democrats push through statewide 'defund the police' bill in middle of night - Metro Voice News
					

Illinois' law enforcement community is warning Illinois citizens about a bill they say would effectively defund the police in the state.




					metrovoicenews.com
				




How's that working out for them?


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Yeah, we keep telling them this, but nobody is home.
Sad


----------



## Donald H (Jul 4, 2022)

Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.

Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.

Please consider giving up your pistols and AR's at least!


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


WTH????   

You're missing the point.
When you get the weapons out of the hands of the criminals, you will have solved the problem.
Until then, go pound sand.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 4, 2022)

no idea who did the shooting, no idea what his reasons were for his actions.

But let's make MORE laws to curb the rights of honest gun owners.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2022)

That is like closing the barn doors after horse has left the barn.
It's too late now.
The guns are already out there.


----------



## Donald H (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> WTH????
> 
> You're missing the point.
> When you get the weapons out of the hands of the criminals, you will have solved the problem.
> Until then, go pound sand.


I'm sorry to have to tell you that you're wrong again. This shooter was a good guy right up until he started shooting people, at which time he became a bad guy.

The gun lobby is again needing to take part of the blame for refusing to screen those who want to have guns and for refusing any precautions that would prevent such slaughters. The vido seems to have the sound of 19 shots fired in quick succession and that represnts a type of gun that nobody should have on the street. 

Americans make their choices and they pay the piper. 

We need to have a sane discussion on the gun problem. Everybody needs to stop fearing Obama coming to take their guns away after midnight!


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> WTH????
> 
> You're missing the point.
> When you get the weapons out of the hands of the criminals, you will have solved the problem.
> Until then, go pound sand.


Let me know when Chicago passes a law violent criminals and murderers will obey.

Laws are followed by Law Abiding citizens, not people who climb up on top of buildings and shoot / murder July 4th parade participants.

As the article states, Chicago already has some of the toughest gun laws in the nation ... and yet, gee...it didn't stop this asshole from perpetrating another Chicago mass killing.

Shocking...


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 4, 2022)

RIP.  Very Sad!

Never forget:


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

I salute a HUGE 🖕 on this 4th of July because you think your fucking gun rights outweigh people dying.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> I salute a HUGE 🖕 on this 4th of July because you think your fucking gun rights outweigh people dying.


They do. So fuck off.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> They do. So fuck off.


No they don't.
Fuck You.

There is no Constitutional Right to have Large Capacity Magazines.
Fuck you and the 'rights' you think you are entitled to.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 4, 2022)

Needs mor leftist faggot control.


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> I salute a HUGE 🖕 on this 4th of July because you think your fucking gun rights outweigh people dying.


Gee, nice emotional rant, ut you still haven't been able to identify one single law that cpuld have prevented this ... or any of Chicago's weekly mass shootings by gangs and other criminal assholes.


And how is Chicago's 'Defund the Police' movement going? If they keep defunding the police and losing officers, WHO is going to enforce these new gun laws, snowflake?


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> No they don't.
> Fuck You.
> 
> There is no Constitutional Right to have Large Capacity Magazines.
> Fuck you and the 'rights' you think you are entitled to.


There is no Constitutional Right to an abortion but there is to bear arms.  What's your point?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Please consider giving up your pistols and AR's at least!




No.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 4, 2022)

And the Dimm's are left holding their dicks, again.
What a sorry lot.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> No they don't.
> Fuck You.
> 
> There is no Constitutional Right to have Large Capacity Magazines.
> Fuck you and the 'rights' you think you are entitled to.


The Constitution disagrees with you. Cry somewhere else.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> There is no Constitutional Right to an abortion


There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you that you're wrong again. This shooter was a good guy right up until he started shooting people, at which time he became a bad guy.
> 
> The gun lobby is again needing to take part of the blame for refusing to screen those who want to have guns and for refusing any precautions that would prevent such slaughters. The vido seems to have the sound of 19 shots fired in quick succession and that represnts a type of gun that nobody should have on the street.
> 
> ...











						BREAKING: Identity of Highland Park shooter revealed
					

Police have reportedly released the name of the Highland Park shooter from this morning, who is still on the run by all accounts. His name is Robert “Bobby” E. Crimo III and he’s …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.


Actually there is, it's called the 1st Amendment. You having a mental breakdown?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.



That's why it's left up to the State Legislatures. 

Really didn't think that one through did ya, Kamala suck off-er?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 4, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


Why doesn't Governor Pringles get mad when Blacks kill other Blacks every single day in Illinois? Is he a Racist?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 4, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Why doesn't Governor Pringles get mad when Blacks kill other Blacks every single day in Illinois? Is he a Racist?



Of course!


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Why doesn't Governor Pringles get mad when Blacks kill other Blacks every single day in Illinois? Is he a Racist?


Probably, he's a Democrat isn't he? Notice he didn't wait for the bodies to cool before going for cheap political points. Another liberal ghoul.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> WTH????
> 
> You're missing the point.
> When you get the weapons out of the hands of the criminals, you will have solved the problem.
> Until then, go pound sand.


Define a Criminal.  I will pound this issue with you and your ignorance.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 4, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Probably, he's a Democrat isn't he? Notice he didn't wait for the bodies to cool before going for cheap political points. Another liberal ghoul.



Death cultists!!


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> FUCK YOU  🖕  🖕  🖕  🖕  🖕
> 
> These are the ONLY words you right wing fucks understand.
> 
> So, Fuck You.


Again, nice triggered emotional meltdown.

This childish cursing is all Conservatives understand?

That's a sorry excuse for your extremely limted vocabulary and tiny brain.  All you did was prove my point, that you are incapable of giving rational, thought out responses.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.





Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.



Like they did 50 years ago, when the Court decided in favor of RvW?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Define a Criminal.  I will pound this issue with you and your ignorance.



Only If you define 'a woman' first, jizzbag.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> ......We need to have a sane discussion on the gun problem. Everybody needs to stop fearing Obama coming to take their guns away after midnight!



If you can get a sane discussion out of any gun nut on guns, you should be nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Define a Criminal.



1st you ignorant assholes can't define what a WOMAN is, & now you have no idea what a CRIMINAL is?!


----------



## yidnar (Jul 4, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


he needs to call for left wing terror groups to be controlled ..


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.


That's why the USSC turned legislative governance of abortions back to the states ...  causing libetals to lose their minds.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


Did you seriously just warn us all it could be about to escalate much worse & then ask us to give up our means of defense from said escalation?
You just can't make up this level of disconnect.

Do you enjoy your victim status?


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> I salute a HUGE 🖕 on this 4th of July because you think your fucking gun rights outweigh people dying.


maybe you can show us the exception clause in the 2nd.  The part where it says "the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed,  except in cases of......."

yeah,  its not there dipshit.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.


There is no Constitutional right to murder an innocent human being for convenience


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> No they don't.
> Fuck You.
> 
> There is no Constitutional Right to have Large Capacity Magazines.
> Fuck you and the 'rights' you think you are entitled to.


no fuck you.

come get em pussy.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Define a Criminal.  I will pound this issue with you and your ignorance.


A criminal can be both a good guy and a bad guy that undertakes a criminal act.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> that you are incapable of giving rational, thought out responses.


Ad Nauseam.
Over and over we tell you why you don't need Large Capacity Magazines.
You are just too ignorant to listen, and all you have is 2A claim.

I'm very capable, you fuckers just have your weak ass talking points.
Fuck you.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Ad Nauseam.
> Over and over we tell you why you don't need Large Capacity Magazines.
> You are just too ignorant to listen, and all you have is 2A claim.
> 
> ...


"all you have is 2A claim".  fortunately dickless thats all I need!!!!

only in the mind of a complete loon is the actual Constitution a "weak ass talking point"

you just cant reason with that kind of stupidity.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> WTH????
> 
> You're missing the point.
> When you get the weapons out of the hands of the criminals, you will have solved the problem.
> Until then, go pound sand.


Reading down the thread, it's just the same old rhetoric in a different thread.

All these mass shootings are edging towards the amendment of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 4, 2022)

People were shot in Chicago?

Fake news.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Ad Nauseam.
> Over and over we tell you why you don't need Large Capacity Magazines.
> You are just too ignorant to listen, and all you have is 2A claim.
> 
> ...


It's not your place to tell me or anyone what they need. Your petty sense of entitlement only extends to your own delusions.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 4, 2022)

aaronleland said:


> People were shot in Chicago?
> 
> Fake news.


Well this time it was in a majority white area,  so Dems are upset again.

When it happens DAILY in the black areas they don't give a shit.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Reading down the thread, it's just the same old rhetoric in a different thread.
> 
> All these mass shootings are edging towards the amendment of the 2nd amendment.


No they aren't, keep your Limey nose out of our business.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 4, 2022)

22-Year-Old Rapper Identified as “Person of Interest” in July 4th Highland Park Parade Shooting
					

A gunman opened fire on the parade, killing at least six people and injuring dozens of others. 22-Year-Old Rapper Identified as “Person of Interest” in July 4th Highland Park Parade Shooting Alex Young




					www.yahoo.com
				




"A 22-year-old man named Robert “Bobby” Crimo III, who performs under the rap moniker Awake the Rapper, has been identified as a “person of interest” in the July 4th parade shooting in Highland Park, Illinois, which has left at least six people dead and dozens of others wounded.

As a rapper, Crimo seemed to have a small cult following, with at least two of his songs amassing over one million streams on Spotify. In one of his songs released in 2021,* Crimo fantasized about a mass shooting and being killed in a shootout with police. *In the song’s accompanying video, he posed in a school classroom with ammunition."


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> There is no Constitutional right to murder an innocent human being for convenience


Nope, we have laws for that already. How's Chicago's Defund The Police working on enforcing that law or any other they want to pass?

How are Chicago's existing laws doing at stopping record-setting murder rated, the equivalent of a 'mass shooting' a week?

Remind me how many law-abiding citizens / Conservatives have perpetrated those. snowflake....


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> only in the mind of a complete loon is the actual Constitution a "weak ass talking point"


The Constitution is outdated.
Needs to be rewritten.
So Fuck You.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


Nonsense, it's you scum creating division all over this country! YOU!


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 4, 2022)

defund police.   cause crime to rise.  blame law abiding citizens.  take their Constitutional rights.

Its not hard to see what these leftists are trying to do.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> No they don't.
> Fuck You.
> 
> There is no Constitutional Right to have Large Capacity Magazines.
> Fuck you and the 'rights' you think you are entitled to.


Come get mine baby killer.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> The Constitution is outdated.
> Needs to be rewritten.
> So Fuck You.


The founders put a process in place to do just that PUSSY.

Get to it!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.


What “old white crazy politician” are you referring to?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> The Constitution is outdated.
> Needs to be rewritten.
> So Fuck You.


Good luck with that snowflake. I will laugh at your endless tears of impotent rage.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> As a rapper, Crimo seemed to have a small cult following, with at least two of his songs amassing over one million streams on Spotify. In one of his songs released in 2021,* Crimo fantasized about a mass shooting and being killed in a shootout with police. *In the song’s accompanying video, he posed in a school classroom with ammunition."


And yet you still oppose Red Flag Laws.
Why?

Just let him keep his guns until he kills.
That's what you get.


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Ad Nauseam.
> Over and over we tell you why you don't need Large Capacity Magazines.
> You are just too ignorant to listen, and all you have is 2A claim.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm listening, snowflake, and waiting, but all you continue to do is rant and make excuses.

You claim you are very capable; however, your actions prove otherwise...much like Chicago Mayor Beetlejuice and Governor Pricker's actions have proven them to be very INcapable as well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


🖕


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> And yet you still oppose Red Flag Laws.
> Why?
> 
> Just let him keep his guns until he kills.
> That's what you get.


How did he get his guns?

Did anyone report him for his music, to remove his guns from him?


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> And yet you still oppose Red Flag Laws.
> Why?


How many times do people have to explain it to you?  Doing so AGAIN would just be a waste of time ... again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Ad Nauseam.
> Over and over we tell you why you don't need Large Capacity Magazines.
> You are just too ignorant to listen, and all you have is 2A claim.
> 
> ...


And I keep asking you dumb sons a bitches show me the word need in the bill of rights.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 4, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> maybe you can show us the exception clause in the 2nd.  The part where it says "the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed,  except in cases of......."
> 
> yeah,  its not there dipshit.


Hmmm..."the right to keep and bear ARMS shall not be infringed"; I tried to purchase Service to Air Missiles several days ago and I was denied the sale.  Why is that?  I still want to buy the new 35 fighter and I was told told to stfu.  Hell, why not, I was projectile man in a 5 inch gun on a US Navy Destroyer.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Hmmm..."the right to keep and bear ARMS shall not be infringed"; I tried to purchase Service to Air Missiles several days ago and I was denied the sale.  Why is that?  I still want to buy the new 35 fighter plan and I was told told to stfu.  Hell, why not, I was projectile man in a 5 inch gun on a US Navy Destroyer.


acting the foole doesn't help your case.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> And yet you still oppose Red Flag Laws.
> Why?
> 
> Just let him keep his guns until he kills.
> That's what you get.


Due process.  Ever heard of it?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2022)

How about Gender Confused Antifa Mental Case control instead?


----------



## whoisit (Jul 4, 2022)

And people will attack cops when all cops see is the worst of human unkind. 
No wonder they go nuts now and then like the horrible shooting of the young black man shot 60 times. The whole nation is losing it. In no way defending the shooting just saying what a stressful job cops have.
 A cop at Chicago shooting,


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Hmmm..."the right to keep and bear ARMS shall not be infringed"; I tried to purchase Service to Air Missiles several days ago and I was denied


Because you're a f*ing idiot


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chicago crowds attack police, shoot fireworks in late-night unrest
					

Chicago crowds attacked police in their patrol cars, kicking the vehicles and shooting fireworks in two separate incidents in the early hours of Sunday and Monday.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Perhaps Democrats should pass more laws against fireworks...


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Due process.  Ever heard of it?


Absolutely, and NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say that due process must come before temporary loss of weapons.

You sick fucks think it is OK to kill, then have your due process.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

miketx said:


> Come get mine baby killer.


You're not worth it, Child Killer.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Absolutely, and NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say that due process must come before temporary loss of weapons.
> 
> You sick fucks think it is OK to kill, then have your due process.


And then some sick fucks think it’s okay to circumvent due process in cases of people _who have not killed_.

The problem with red flag laws is that they can be abused and they already have been.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> You're not worth it, Child Killer.


So, coward like I thought.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Absolutely, and NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say that due process must come before temporary loss of weapons.
> 
> You sick fucks think it is OK to kill, then have your due process.


Try the 5th Amendment.  You are Constitutionally illiterate.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


please fuck off.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Absolutely, and NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say that due process must come before temporary loss of weapons.
> 
> You sick fucks think it is OK to kill, then have your due process.


Come get mine commie. You sick fucks are the ones doing the killing.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> Yeah, we keep telling them this, but nobody is home.



The problem is you see, they already know.  No amount of gun laws can stop stupid people from occasionally doing stupid things, so every time another stupid person comes along, they want to ratchet up tighter gun laws on the very people already obeying the law instead regardless of whether it would have stopped the crime or not because the real goal here is to keep ramping up crime as a justification for more failed gun laws until, finally, they go for the goal-- a total ban and outlawing of all guns.

They need total control of you for the climate agenda they have planned ahead where Joe's buddies in Denmark are already trying to put all the farmers and fishermen out of work, cause--- you know--- climate.









						Dutch farmers block entrances to supermarket warehouses
					

ZAANDAM, Netherlands (AP) — Dutch farmers angry at government plans to slash emissions used tractors and trucks Monday to block roads and supermarket distribution centers, sparking fears of store food shortages in the latest actions through a summer of discontent in the country's lucrative...




					apnews.com


----------



## iceberg (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you that you're wrong again. This shooter was a good guy right up until he started shooting people, at which time he became a bad guy.
> 
> The gun lobby is again needing to take part of the blame for refusing to screen those who want to have guns and for refusing any precautions that would prevent such slaughters. The vido seems to have the sound of 19 shots fired in quick succession and that represnts a type of gun that nobody should have on the street.
> 
> ...


it's a semi automatic gun. you've been told for EONS they operate close to full automatic but they are NOT full automatic. first you want ASSAULT RIFLES off the street but you can't define them. you want fully automatic weapons gone til you learn NO ONE HAS THEM unless the feds are up their ass and they are licensed for them (rare).

now you want guns that fire fast off the streets.

that's every damn fun out there save a musket loader. even a revolver can fire 12 rounds in 10 seconds when trained.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> This shooter was a good guy right up until he started shooting people


You're a liar.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> There is no constitutional right to have an old white crazy politician tell a woman what she can or cannot do.


You must be having racist fantasies again. No one has done that.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> RIP.  Very Sad!
> 
> Never forget:


Come get mine liar.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> And then some sick fucks think it’s okay to circumvent due process in cases of people _who have not killed_.
> 
> The problem with red flag laws is that they can be abused and they already have been.


So the right to kill is alive with you?
As long as a known crazy guy doesn't have his guns taken away.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

miketx said:


> So, coward like I thought.


Child Killer.
Red Flag Laws could have stopped this.


miketx said:


> Come get mine commie. You sick fucks are the ones doing the killing.


Child Killer.
Red Flag Laws could have stopped this.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns



How many is too many?  Do you have an exact number?


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> The problem is you see, they already know.  No amount of gun laws can stop stupid people from occasionally doing stupid things, so every time another stupid person comes along, they want to ratchet up tighter gun laws on the very people already obeying the law instead regardless of whether it would have stopped the crime or not because the real goal here is to keep ramping up crime as a justification for more failed gun laws until, finally, they go for the goal-- a total ban and outlawing of all guns.
> 
> They need total control of you for the climate agenda they have planned ahead where Joe's buddies in Denmark are already trying to put all the farmers and fishermen out of work, cause--- you know--- climate.
> 
> ...


spot on


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Reading down the thread, it's just the same old rhetoric in a different thread.
> 
> All these mass shootings are edging towards the amendment of the 2nd amendment.


It's their way of gaining more control for the government.
They don't give a damn about life, just look at the abortion debate.
It's a power move.....the pandemic BS they pulled on us, the climate
BS their shoving down our throats.....they are trying to liken us to a China/Russia
type of government.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> So the right to kill is alive with you?



There are laws against murder so therefore we do not have a right to kill. Or were you not aware of this?


Winco said:


> As long as a known crazy guy doesn't have his guns taken away.



Therein lies the problem with red flag laws: When a person is reported to authorities by a neighbor or some such for, say, stockpiling weapons, it has not been determined by a judge, the court or a mental health professional that the person is crazy.


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Define a Criminal.  I will pound this issue with you and your ignorance.


Screw you........and your ignorance.  We have the Second Amendment
on our side.  You?  Your a fucking uber liberal from the frisco area.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 4, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


Imagine that.  It’s almost as if they have the script ready to roll to call for more gun bans.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> Screw you........and your ignorance. We have the Second Amendment
> on our side. You? Your a fucking uber liberal from the frisco area.


You are sure one fucking POS moderator.
Go Fuck Yourself.

Freedom of speech, right?
Fuck You again you POS.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Define a Criminal.


Leftists.


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> You are sure one fucking POS moderator.
> Go Fuck Yourself.
> 
> Freedom of speech, right?
> Fuck You again you POS.


Can't you even put a nugget of the topic in your rant?
What a POS poster you are.   
You freaks want to take away our rights to own a gun, and not address
getting the guns away from the criminals. IDIOT


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> Can't you even put a nugget of the topic in your rant?
> What a POS poster you are.
> You freaks want to take away our rights to own a gun, and not address
> getting the guns away from the criminals. IDIOT


I’ve posted that numerous times ( stopping criminals) yet you ignore it

Some criminals need red flag laws to stop them

But you’re ok with the killings as long as no one has a gun temporarily taken away


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> I’ve posted that numerous times ( stopping criminals) yet you ignore it
> 
> Some criminals need red flag laws to stop them
> 
> But you’re ok with the killings as long as no one has a gun temporarily taken away


Here's the thing, Winco, I wasn't part of YOUR conversation, and you weren't
part of MINE, until you trolled me.
I hope you can see the difference.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Some criminals need red flag laws to stop them


Fool, for every "criminal" you catch with a red flag law, you will instead infringe upon the rights of at least a hundred innocent people, but I'm sure those are justifiable losses to you.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> I’ve posted that numerous times ( stopping criminals) yet you ignore it
> 
> Some criminals need red flag laws to stop them
> 
> But you’re ok with the killings as long as no one has a gun temporarily taken away


Why do democrats keep letting criminals out?


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Fool, for every "criminal" you catch with a red flag law, you will instead infringe upon the rights of at least a hundred innocent people, but I'm sure those are justifiable losses to you.


How would the law abiding citizen be infringed upon?


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

miketx said:


> Why do democrats keep letting criminals out?


Trump appointed judges.


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> How would the law abiding citizen be infringed upon?


I'll give you an example if I may.  You in an earlier post had an outburst of anger.
Somebody red flagged you over it.  No court, no judge.
Now I do know that you're a law abiding citizen, but a vague red flag law
took away your right to have a gun.


----------



## Meister (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Trump appointed judges.


Frisco, and LA DA's are democrat officials that are doing just that, letting out the perps.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Trump appointed judges.


Lying shit stain.


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

Meister said:


> I'll give you an example if I may.  You in an earlier post had an outburst of anger.
> Somebody red flagged you over it.  No court, no judge.
> Now I do know that you're a law abiding citizen, but a vague red flag law
> took away your right to have a gun.


Kind of like a 'time out'

I'd get it back, after due process, I'd get it back.
Correct?


----------



## iceberg (Jul 4, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> acting the foole doesn't help your case.


He ain't acting.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Kind of like a 'time out'
> 
> I'd get it back, after due process, I'd get it back.
> Correct?


Lol, keep spewing commie!


----------



## Winco (Jul 4, 2022)

miketx said:


> Lol, keep spewing commie!


Yup, and RW gun nuts are child killers.
You support Killing Children to protect from temporarily taking away a gun from a person who is not stable.
Sure, KILL more children.


----------



## miketx (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yup, and RW gun nuts are child killers.
> You support Killing Children to protect from temporarily taking away a gun from a person who is not stable.
> Sure, KILL more children.


Ok, will do.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> How would the law abiding citizen be infringed upon?


Search and seizure without a warrant or probable cause being the most obvious.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Kind of like a 'time out'
> 
> I'd get it back, after due process, I'd get it back.
> Correct?


I don’t think you’re getting it. Due process was designed to protect the rights of citizens to PREVENT just the sort of actions by authorities that red flag laws allow.

Understand?


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> I salute a HUGE 🖕 on this 4th of July because you think your fucking gun rights outweigh people dying.


Hey, genius.  Criminals don't obey gun laws, or any laws.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 4, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> acting the foole doesn't help your case.


Why not.  The 2nd Amendment clearly states:  "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".

When these are comported with Art. I, Sec 8 and clauses 14,15 and 16 makes the real meaning of the 2nd.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 4, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


 In case you haven't studied history, 'the culture of continuous wars and violence' is pretty much a human tradition.   The only way it is going to 'escalate out of control' is if law abiding citizens cannot have, purchase and buy adequate ammo and arm themselves.    The government has put restrictions on fully auto guns because they do not want US to have comparable arms to them.   Of course, they say it's all for 'safety.'   Yeah because law abiding citizens are really going to go to a school and shoot kids or something.


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

'Awake The Rapper' wrote a song claiming it was his dedtiny to carry out the shooting...

Yup. sounds like a guy who could have been thwarted if only there had been 1 more gun restriction / law on the books...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Hey, genius.  Criminals don't obey gun laws, or any laws.


Yes, they're allegedly called a "good guy" that shoots someone and thus becomes the "bad guy". So a good guy that was going to shoot a good guy is now called the bad guy, and the good guy that shot the good guy turning into a bad guy is now promoted to a good guy with a gun. I've noticed that that's the gun nut logic around here.


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, they're allegedly called a "good guy" that shoots someone and thus becomes the "bad guy". So a good guy that was going to shoot a good guy is now called the bad guy, and the good guy that shot the good guy turning into a bad guy is now promoted to a good guy with a gun. I've noticed that that's the gun nut logic around here.



What does all of that have to do with the fact that criminals / murderers don't obey laws?

When is the last time you heard some thug say he was all set to shoot up a school or do a dtive-by ... until he realized there were existing laws making those illegal acts ... and they were what caused him not to do it?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> What does all of that have to do with the fact that criminals / murderers don't obey laws?
> 
> When is the last time you heard some thug say he was all set to shoot up a school or do a dtive-by ... until he realized there were existing laws making those illegal acts ... and they were what caused him not to do it?


You went over the speed limit, you didn't obey the law. So you're a bad guy


----------



## easyt65 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You went over the speed limit, you didn't obey the law. So you're a bad guy


Again, what does speeding have to do with being a murderer?

Are you saying if there were more laws against DUIs Pelosi's husband would not have driven drunk?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Again, what does speeding have to do with being a murderer?
> 
> Are you saying if there were more laws against DUIs Pelosi's husband would not have driven drunk?


This whole good guy v bad guy perception is rather amusing, it's a Hollywood myth put into films, that people put into every day life.

If a bad guy is someone who doesn't obey the law, then someone who breaks the speeding law is a bad guy.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 5, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


Maybe the Fatass should try some CRIME control?


----------



## San Souci (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> This whole good guy v bad guy perception is rather amusing, it's a Hollywood myth put into films, that people put into every day life.
> 
> If a bad guy is someone who doesn't obey the law, then someone who breaks the speeding law is a bad guy.


And if the guy speeding kills a kid?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 5, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Hmmm..."the right to keep and bear ARMS shall not be infringed"; I tried to purchase Service to Air Missiles several days ago and I was denied the sale.  Why is that?  I still want to buy the new 35 fighter and I was told told to stfu.  Hell, why not, I was projectile man in a 5 inch gun on a US Navy Destroyer.


If you can't pronounce it correctly you don't get access to it. Surface to air missile. Not Service to air missile


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, they're allegedly called a "good guy" that shoots someone and thus becomes the "bad guy". So a good guy that was going to shoot a good guy is now called the bad guy, and the good guy that shot the good guy turning into a bad guy is now promoted to a good guy with a gun. I've noticed that that's the gun nut logic around here.


No, the good guy shoots the bad guy.    There are vastly more good guys than bad guys.   Why not let them have guns too?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, they're allegedly called a "good guy" that shoots someone and thus becomes the "bad guy". So a good guy that was going to shoot a good guy is now called the bad guy, and the good guy that shot the good guy turning into a bad guy is now promoted to a good guy with a gun. I've noticed that that's the gun nut logic around here.


“Bad guys” are those who shoot good people out of malice and criminal intent. A good guy with a gun is one who tries to prevent the bad guy from shooting any more innocents.

Surely you can understand this simple concept.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> No, the good guy shoots the bad guy.    There are vastly more good guys than bad guys.   Why not let them have guns too?


The point is, this good guy and bad guy idea is just a Hollywood manufactured concept, that's how the fiction story lines run in their films. If you have open carry in a state and a guy walks past you with a loaded rifle over his shoulder, is he a good guy or a bad guy? Or is he a good guy with intent? If a good guy breaks the law, is he deemed a bad guy, or he only becomes a bad guy if he wants to harm you? If a good guy is in his house and a car pulls up because the teenage kids in the car are lost, and the good guy shoots at the car, is he still a good guy or bad guy?

So criminals have guns. So a serial shoplifter that has never owned a gun now doesn't fall under this criteria? But is he a criminal? Or do you sub-categorise criminals? America is a nation of serious binary thinking. Good guy v bad guy, all guns v no guns etc..

So what makes a good guy a potential bad guy. Well, you don't know in America because you give everyone the Right to Bear Arms. In many countries, you are first checked out. Police records, medical records, driving history, supplied referees checked, social media checked etc.. This makes sure that one can reasonably assume you would be responsible with a gun and thus you would then have a certificate to go buy guns. In other words, your "good guy" has nothing to fear about regulating who is responsible. Then to take the responsibility further, having loaded guns and loaded guns in public is not responsible. After target practice at the gun shoot, pheasant shooting, vermin control etc.. leaving a gun lying around at home or in the vehicle is not responsible. Securing it in a gun cabinet is a responsible action.

*Why not let them have guns too? *Who's banning guns? Gun regulations doesn't ban guns, it hopefully reduces those unsuitable from obtaining guns. It hopefully creates a safe gun culture. And that is only possible when the people want it. But those obsessed with giving everyone the Right to Bear Arms and not be Responsible to Bear Arms, America will continue to witness 1+ mass shooting a month. And don't think for one moment that changes in regulations bring overnight results, it takes decades and constant regulation tweaking.

With my clear background, I could easily join a local gun range, apply for a firearms certificate and go shoot an Uzi, but I have no interest, no bad guys are wanting to murder me, criminals on every corner are not wanting to violently mug me, and so on and so on with all these crazy scenarios gun nuts throw into the argument.

And if any good guy's reason to have a firearm is to simply have the maximum firepower to blast people away if they stepped on his land, then ask questions, THAT person is the worst person to own a gun.

And no, your government is not tyrannical.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, they're allegedly called a "good guy" that shoots someone and thus becomes the "bad guy". So a good guy that was going to shoot a good guy is now called the bad guy, and the good guy that shot the good guy turning into a bad guy is now promoted to a good guy with a gun. I've noticed that that's the gun nut logic around here.




Would you shoot a rabid dog?

Would you shoot that same dog before it became rabid?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 5, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


In its 2021 annual report on state gun laws, the Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence gave Illinois an A-, making it eighth in the nation for the strength of its gun laws. California, New York, Connecticut and New Jersey were among states that ranked higher.








						Are Chicago’s gun laws the strictest in the United States? Not anymore.
					

While Chicago is frequently used as an example of why such regulations don’t work, the truth is far murkier.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Penelope (Jul 5, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> “Bad guys” are those who shoot good people out of malice and criminal intent. A good guy with a gun is one who tries to prevent the bad guy from shooting any more innocents.
> 
> Surely you can understand this simple concept.


I hear that story time and time again.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 5, 2022)

July 5 2022
Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-Colo.) seized on the recent mall shooting in Copenhagen as evidence that strict gun control laws don’t work.

“There was just a mass shooting in Denmark, a country with some of the strictest gun laws in Europe. It’s time to admit that gun laws DO NOT stop mass shootings!” tweeted the Republican gun fanatic, who once had her children pose for a Christmas picture holding assault rifles.

A gunman killed three people and injured another four at a shopping mall in Denmark’s capital last Sunday. Police said the suspected shooter, 22, had mental health issues and was armed with a rifle when he was arrested.

. However, she failed to point out that it was Denmark’s first mass shooting in seven years.

The U.S. has had more mass shootings this past weekend.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 5, 2022)

Photos emerged that appear to show him in a Pepe the Frog shirt and at a Trump rally. *Pepe the Frog is a symbol associated with the alt-right.* There is also a picture of Pepe on one of his Twitter pages.









						Robert Crimo III, Highland Park Suspect: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
					

Robert Crimo III was identified as the man accused of being the mass shooter at a Fourth of July parade in Highland Park.




					heavy.com


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> “Bad guys” are those who shoot good people out of malice and criminal intent. A good guy with a gun is one who tries to prevent the bad guy from shooting any more innocents.
> 
> Surely you can understand this simple concept.


So what does a bad look like? What does a good guy look like? Do you just give them a gun, or do you assess them. Well in America, you just give them a gun.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Please consider giving up your pistols and AR's at least!


There's absolutely no rational reason whatsoever for us to do so.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 5, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Why not.  The 2nd Amendment clearly states:  "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".
> When these are comported with Art. I, Sec 8 and clauses 14,15 and 16 makes the real meaning of the 2nd.


You are fully aware of the fact the rignt to keep and bear arms as protected by the 2nd has no connection to service in the militia,.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 5, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> acting the foole doesn't help your case.


It's not an act.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Over and over we tell you why you don't need Large Capacity Magazines.


What you havent told us is how your opinion matters.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jul 5, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


I was surprised there was even any mention of this since around 50 people are shot in Chicago every weekend,  I guess this one was closer to the suburbs....


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The point is, this good guy and bad guy idea is just a Hollywood manufactured concept, that's how the fiction story lines run in their films. If you have open carry in a state and a guy walks past you with a loaded rifle over his shoulder, is he a good guy or a bad guy? Or is he a good guy with intent? If a good guy breaks the law, is he deemed a bad guy, or he only becomes a bad guy if he wants to harm you? If a good guy is in his house and a car pulls up because the teenage kids in the car are lost, and the good guy shoots at the car, is he still a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> So criminals have guns. So a serial shoplifter that has never owned a gun now doesn't fall under this criteria? But is he a criminal? Or do you sub-categorise criminals? America is a nation of serious binary thinking. Good guy v bad guy, all guns v no guns etc..
> 
> ...


It doesn’t matter if the guy with the rifle is good or bad, he won’t try anything if he knows everyone is armed.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> It doesn’t matter if the guy with the rifle is good or bad, he won’t try anything if he knows everyone is armed.


Never seems to be the case though.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Never seems to be the case though.


Yes, that's because people like you don't want everyone to be armed.   Try open-carrying sometime and see what happens to you.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes, that's because people like you don't want everyone to be armed.   Try open-carrying sometime and see what happens to you.


There have been two 4 th July shootings. Neither shot at by the armed public. You need open carry because America has created a gun culture that requires open carry.

Who shot at the Las Vegas shooter?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 5, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If you can't pronounce it correctly you don't get access to it. Surface to air missile. Not Service to air missile


Yep, you are half correct.  I didn't spell the missile correctly, Mea culpa.

However, being the far right wing neo fascist that you are, your motivation was not to correct me or embarrass me, it was an effort to smother the intent of my post.   Had you not such a person you would have ignored the mistake and have written an expository rebuttal to my essay.  Something you wouldn't and most likely couldn't do.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 5, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> “Bad guys” are those who shoot good people out of malice and criminal intent. A good guy with a gun is one who tries to prevent the bad guy from shooting any more innocents.
> 
> Surely you can understand this simple concept.


Not so simple.  In your scenario the good guy could be shot by another good guy by mistake, and if everyone in a crowd was armed fire fight could occur.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> All these mass shootings are edging towards the amendment of the 2nd amendment.


Fortunately, the Founders created an app for that.  As soon as you can convince roughly 3 in 4 Americans to change it, it'll get done.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 5, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 🖕


Do you think someone should tell him about AR Pistols?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> There have been two 4 th July shootings. Neither shot at by the armed public. You need open carry because America has created a gun culture that requires open carry.
> 
> Who shot at the Las Vegas shooter?


That's my point, these perps get away with mass shootings because no one is encouraged to be armed because people like you say things like 'gun culture' when actually the truth is more like, 'anti-gun culture' which seeks to disarm law abiding citizens.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Fortunately, the Founders created an app for that.  As soon as you can convince roughly 3 in 4 Americans to change it, it'll get done.


Article V of the Constitution lays out the ways it can be amended. All these mass shootings are nibbling at the resistance of changing the 2nd A. It'll happen in the future.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Trump appointed judges.


So... 

Nevermind.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It'll happen in the future.


Article V does not create an easier path to amending the Constitution.  It simply gives a path that doesn't go through the Congress.  You still need an overwhelming supermajority.  If that day comes, then shortly after, America will fall as a free nation.  Those who make that choice will deserve to live on their knees.  Just like you Brits, Aussies, and Kiwis.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> That's my point, these perps get away with mass shootings because no one is encouraged to be armed because people like you say things like 'gun culture' when actually the truth is more like, 'anti-gun culture' which seeks to disarm law abiding citizens.


Are you claiming every member of the public was disarmed


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Article V does not create an easier path to amending the Constitution.  It simply gives a path that doesn't go through the Congress.  You still need an overwhelming supermajority.  If that day comes, then shortly after, America will fall as a free nation.  Those who make that choice will deserve to live on their knees.  Just like you Brits, Aussies, and Kiwis.


I didn't say it was easy, clown.

Check out the Freedoms and Liberties thread, the US is slightly behind the UK, clown.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 5, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...




Pritzker called for Draconian Gun control for ages.

BTW, President Biden just signed gun control.   Let's give it a few years to see if it ends violence or not, before doing anything more or less.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 5, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Article V does not create an easier path to amending the Constitution.  It simply gives a path that doesn't go through the Congress.  You still need an overwhelming supermajority.  If that day comes, then shortly after, America will fall as a free nation.  Those who make that choice will deserve to live on their knees.  Just like you Brits, Aussies, and Kiwis.


25 states do not require a permit to carry a concealed firearm.
Anyone who believes there will be enough votes to repeal the 2nd is trolling you.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Are you claiming every member of the public was disarmed


WTF are you even talking about?  First you say no one shot at the perps now you seem to think everyone was armed and didn't shoot a the perps.   That being said there are a few incidents where a good, armed citizen took out a perp bent on killing.   Of course, the biased left wing media buries those stories but, by and large, most folks do not carry guns because the government (especially the lefty elites) want them disarmed.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Are you claiming every member of the public was disarmed


I never said that, stop lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Absolutely, and NOWHERE in the Constitution does it say that due process must come before temporary loss of weapons.
> 
> You sick fucks think it is OK to kill, then have your due process.


No such thing as temporary lose of weapons with red flag laws


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 5, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Do you think someone should tell him about AR Pistols?


No let him keep showing his ignorance.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 5, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yep, you are half correct.  I didn't spell the missile correctly, Mea culpa.
> 
> However, being the far right wing neo fascist that you are, your motivation was not to correct me or embarrass me, it was an effort to smother the intent of my post.   Had you not such a person you would have ignored the mistake and have written an expository rebuttal to my essay.  Something you wouldn't and most likely couldn't do.


Dumbass it's not service to air missile it's surface to air missile


----------



## Winco (Jul 5, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No such thing as temporary lose of weapons with red flag laws


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 5, 2022)

Yet another young male involved in a mass shooting who legally purchased his weapon. 

This is the demographic that we should be targeting with gun legislation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> View attachment 666559


Nope no such thing as a temporary lose of weapons. You have to prove your innocent.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> WTF are you even talking about?  First you say no one shot at the perps now you seem to think everyone was armed and didn't shoot a the perps.   That being said there are a few incidents where a good, armed citizen took out a perp bent on killing.   Of course, the biased left wing media buries those stories but, by and large, most folks do not carry guns because the government (especially the lefty elites) want them disarmed.


?

You've lost the slow pace of the discussion.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I never said that, stop lying.


So who shot at the 4 th July shooters


----------



## Winco (Jul 5, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope no such thing as a temporary lose of weapons. You have to prove your innocent.


And when you prove you are stable (not sure innocent is the correct word) the confiscated weapons are returned.

Is this ^^^^^ a lie?
Is this ^^^^ misinformation?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> And when you prove you are stable (not sure innocent is the correct word) the confiscated weapons are returned.
> 
> Is this ^^^^^ a lie?
> Is this ^^^^ misinformation?


Innocent until proven guilty fuck off


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So who shot at the 4 th July shooters


WTF ARE TOU TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Innocent until proven guilty fuck off


Correct.  I like ‘innocent UNLESS proven guilty though.


----------



## Batcat (Jul 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


Why should I give up my ARs and pistols because someone with mental issues shoots up a parade or because some gang members who cujldn’t hit the side of a barn with their handguns decide to shoot at each other and innocent people die. (As it is I don’t own any ARs and none of my pistols hold over 10 rounds. I am mainly a dinosaur. I like revolvers). 

What you suggest is like asking a teetotaler to give up his car because driving drunks are killing people.

It would make better sense to improve our mental healthcare system and to arrest gang members and put them in prison. Instead the Democrats are defunding the police and letting the bad guys walk.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 5, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> no idea who did the shooting, no idea what his reasons were for his actions.
> 
> But let's make MORE laws to curb the rights of honest gun owners.


It was another 21 year old whack job, like many of the others, that was "legally" able to buy a gun but shouldn't have had access to one.  Semi-automatic weapon with a large capacity magazine like the others.

Nice background check process btw.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Please consider giving up your pistols and AR's at least!


I have considered it and decided against it. I think we need fucking machine guns.

Machine guns or Valhalla


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> No they don't.
> Fuck You.
> 
> There is no Constitutional Right to have Large Capacity Magazines.
> Fuck you and the 'rights' you think you are entitled to.


Come get us.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> It was another 21 year old whack job, like many of the others, that was "legally" able to buy a gun but shouldn't have had access to one.  Semi-automatic weapon with a large capacity magazine like the others.
> 
> Nice background check process btw.


The real question is:  Why do we have 21 year old whack jobs intent on murder?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


Sadly it's not, because what we have here is a cultural corruption problem. If not guns it'll be bomb's, vehicles or any other sort of things these little demonic minion's cold hearts desire. Killing is a thing with the devil's diciples, and we got plenty of those created characters running around on the loose these days.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Sadly it's not, because what we have here is a cultural corruption problem. If not guns it'll be bomb's, vehicles or any other sort of things these little demonic minion's cold hearts desire. Killing is a thing with the devil's diciples, and we got plenty of those created characters running around on the loose these days.


Yes, it's much harder to face that our society is infected with anti-American radicals who are intent on confusing and controlling our children, our politics and even our so-called 'leaders.'    Banning or limiting gun ownership just exacerbates the problem.  We need for these politicos to FEAR us.   Right now, they control US.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Why doesn't Governor Pringles get mad when Blacks kill other Blacks every single day in Illinois? Is he a Racist?


Might be kin to Margaret Sanger... Hmmm.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes, it's much harder to face that our society is infected with anti-American radicals who are intent on confusing and controlling our children, our politics and even our so-called 'leaders.'    Banning or limiting gun ownership just exacerbates the problem.  We need for these politicos to FEAR us.   Right now, they control US.


Hopefully November will give some sort of vindication out of the darkness and into the light.


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Hopefully November will give some sort of vindication out of the darkness and into the light.


I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Watching Highland Park news conference:  Officials and cops congratulating each other after the fact and some ditzy State Attorney calling for a crack down on guns by using 'red flag' laws.   Were I there I would ask a simple question......Where were you guys?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Reading down the thread, it's just the same old rhetoric in a different thread.
> 
> All these mass shootings are edging towards the amendment of the 2nd amendment.


What does the 2nd have to do with controlling criminal's, and punishing criminal's ? The 2nd is strictly for law abiding citizen's, and not for psycho's and criminal's... So your party has a crime problem that they have been absent on, and so the blood of innocent patriot's are on the Democrat's hand's. Fact.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> I'm not holding my breath.


I know right...


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Watching Highland Park news conference:  Officials and cops congratulating each other after the fact and some ditzy State Attorney calling for a crack down on guns by using 'red flag' laws.   Were I there I would ask a simple question......Where were you guys?


And they refuse to ID the gun.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> How did he get his guns?
> 
> Did anyone report him for his music, to remove his guns from him?


Psycho-criminal hunting and prosecuting is a tough thing during Democrat leadership season. The Democrat's tend to hide their psycho's quite well or at least until those psycho's strike with a surprise attack upon the innocent.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Psycho-criminal hunting and prosecuting is a tough thing during Democrat leadership season. The Democrat's tend to hide their psycho's quite well or at least until those psycho's strike with a surprise attack upon the innocent.


I just saw a report that law enforcement confiscated weapons from the perp before the incident.  Correction.......Update, seems that was another perp.  Sorry.  Wait, no....cops were called to his house for a suicide attempt and confiscated knives.   Still developing.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Chicago crowds attack police, shoot fireworks in late-night unrest
> 
> 
> Chicago crowds attacked police in their patrol cars, kicking the vehicles and shooting fireworks in two separate incidents in the early hours of Sunday and Monday.
> ...


Have to wait till a leftist builds a bomb out of them, then they'll say "no" he hasn't set it off yet, nor did he have the intention too, otherwise that would very quickly be their claim or response. 

No new rules or law's they would say, otherwise if it's one of their own like the continued killing in Chicago (just let it go), but good Lord if it's a Republican type.... Hang him, hang him high they would say, but no new rules or law's if they could just go on and hang the Republican scurvy dog if he or she was the criminal. That's the way it's going these days.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> So the right to kill is alive with you?
> As long as a known crazy guy doesn't have his guns taken away.


What part of anti-trust in the government doing much of anything these days don't you understand ? Why do you think we are where we are right now today in this country ?


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, they're allegedly called a "good guy" that shoots someone and thus becomes the "bad guy". So a good guy that was going to shoot a good guy is now called the bad guy, and the good guy that shot the good guy turning into a bad guy is now promoted to a good guy with a gun. I've noticed that that's the gun nut logic around here.


The holiday you celebrated yesterday was made possible by people with guns over people who wanted to take their guns away.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Crimo is a wannbe rapper.


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yup, and RW gun nuts are child killers.
> You support Killing Children to protect from temporarily taking away a gun from a person who is not stable.
> Sure, KILL more children.


Lying is all you vermin ever do. Come get us commie.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 5, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I hear that story time and time again.


And?


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Crimo is a wannbe rapper.


Well, he's fixin to be a rapee! Love it!


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I hear that story time and time again.


Don't have the ability to comprehend it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

Penelope said:


> In its 2021 annual report on state gun laws, the Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence gave Illinois an A-, making it eighth in the nation for the strength of its gun laws. California, New York, Connecticut and New Jersey were among states that ranked higher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... laws that don't work. Look what just happened.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So what does a bad look like? What does a good guy look like?



Are you suggesting we should become mind readers?


Captain Caveman said:


> Do you just give them a gun, or do you assess them. Well in America, you just give them a gun.



If a person is of age and does not have a criminal record then yes, he/she has a right to purchase a firearm.

You’re hung up on the whole good guy/ bad guy thing and you’re complicating it beyond comprehension. 

Simply put, you are a criminal (bad guy) when you commit a crime. Beyond that, we have no way of knowing if one is a bad guy or not and any attempt to make that determination _before_ they commit a crime will likely trample their rights to due process.


----------



## Winco (Jul 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> Lying is all you vermin ever do. Come get us commie.


You've probably never used your gun for anything other than a paperweight.


----------



## miketx (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> You've probably never used your gun for anything other than a paperweight.


You use them for enemas.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> ... laws that don't work. Look what just happened.


Penny doesn't understand that guns are inanimate objects and do not shoot people all by themselves.   Making them illegal has no affect on them.


----------



## Winco (Jul 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> You use them for enemas.


I don't own a gun.

But it's fun to watch you continue to be a homophobe.
Enemas?  WTF.  Experience?


----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 5, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Not so simple.  In your scenario the good guy could be shot by another good guy by mistake, and if everyone in a crowd was armed fire fight could occur.


Irrelevant. We’re talking about discerning good guys from bad guys. I’m not talking about an argument getting out of hand at a family reunion, I’m talking about someone, say, firing indiscriminately at a 4th of July parade. It’s pretty obvious in some cases who the bad guy is.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> I don't own a gun.
> 
> But it's fun to watch you continue to be a homophobe.
> Enemas?  WTF.  Experience?


Thank God!  We wouldn't want you shootin' up yo' ass.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

More updates:  Sept 2019 cops called to Crimo's house because of a complaint he said he was going to kill people.  They confiscated 60 blades and knives.  Stop with the gun confiscation, do your jobs!!!  Crimo is a rotter and has a track record of lunacy.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> The real question is:  Why do we have 21 year old whack jobs intent on murder?


Good question but that is much tougher to diagnose.  The more pertinent issue is how someone who attempted suicide and threatened to "kill everyone" (both incidents documented by police) was able to obtain a FOID card and buy firearms after those documented events?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Good question but that is much tougher to diagnose.  The more pertinent issue is how someone who attempted suicide and threatened to "kill everyone" (both incidents documented by police) was able to obtain a FOID card and buy firearms after those documented events?


Yes,he threatened to kill people and had his home searched.  They removed 60 blades.  Like I said, where was law enforcement?  He should have been detained for psychological assessment.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> Lying is all you vermin ever do. Come get us commie.


I agree, that's just straight up propaganda he's spewing out of that mouth, and it's the same type of crap/rhetoric they've been using against Trump.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes,he threatened to kill people and had his home searched.  They removed 60 blades.  Like I said, where was law enforcement?  He should have been detained for psychological assessment.


He had to be a leftist, they are untouchable at the moment.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Good question but that is much tougher to diagnose.  The more pertinent issue is how someone who attempted suicide and threatened to "kill everyone" (both incidents documented by police) was able to obtain a FOID card and buy firearms after those documented events?


That definitely needs to be investigated to the max, and every clue or link to other's that may have been direct enablers of this cat should also be followed up on. This bull crap needs to be gotten to the bottom of, and I mean now.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Penny doesn't understand that guns are inanimate objects and do not shoot people all by themselves.   Making them illegal has no affect on them.


And it deflects from the cultural decay in society. They (the left), just want something to sacrifice before the eye is put squarely upon them. Hey leftist, we already know what's screwing this nation now, so quit looking for deflection's or excuses, otherwise in hopes to take the focus off of all your bull crap.


----------



## Peace (Jul 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


Why?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 5, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> He had to be a leftist, they are untouchable at the moment.


He was also dressed in women's clothes.  A dead giveaway for a Democrat brainwashed person.

*"Police say he legally purchased a high-powered rifle, disguised himself in women's clothing, and climbed to a rooftop. Then he is alleged to have opened fire on a Fourth of July parade in a wealthy Chicago suburb, killing seven and wounding dozens."

"Investigators say immediately after shooting into the crowd, Crimo donned women's clothing and left behind a rifle on a rooftop, potentially to better blend in and escape."*









						Police say Highland Park suspect bought guns legally, disguised himself to escape parade. But motive remains a mystery.
					

Police say Robert Crimo legally bought guns before the July Fourth parade attack he apparently planned for weeks. What we know about the motive.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Are you suggesting we should become mind readers?
> 
> 
> If a person is of age and does not have a criminal record then yes, he/she has a right to purchase a firearm.
> ...


He attempts to violate leftist tenant's in order to lay a trap. Anyone knows that you can't tell a bad guy or good guy by their looks, yet here he is asking such a stupid question as if you were dumb enough to fall into the trap... ROTFLMBO

Great answers by the way.


----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 5, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Needs mor leftist faggot control.


Excellent picture of smoking op there,or is it winco.


----------



## excalibur (Jul 6, 2022)

Where's fatso Pritzker been all these years, after week after week, month after month, year after year of shootings in Chicago?

Doesn't he care about black children?

PS  Once again we see the leftoids jumping on the issue after a person known to police was allowed to run free to do what this bozo di. So, naturally, the rights of 300 million must be impinged upon and taken away.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> Kind of like a 'time out'
> 
> I'd get it back, after due process, I'd get it back.
> Correct?


Except the Constitution guarantees the due process first. You people are fucking idiots.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> WTF ARE TOU TALKING ABOUT?


The shooter on the roof at the parade, which members of the public shot at him? You guys are armed for self defence, so who shot at the shooter? The answer from the gun nuts is, "More guns, self protection bla bla bla". So yet again, who shot at the shooter?

Do you want to grab an adult to explain this simple question to you?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The shooter on the roof at the parade, which members of the public shot at him? You guys are armed for self defence, so who shot at the shooter? The answer from the gun nuts is, "More guns, self protection bla bla bla". So yet again, who shot at the shooter?
> 
> Do you want to grab an adult to explain this simple question to you?


That’s the point.  They were unarmed!!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> That’s the point.  They were unarmed!!


Even the police !!!


----------



## Stann (Jul 6, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Ya'all are missing the point. It's all about the culture of continuous wars and violence.
> 
> Then when that's combined with far, far too many guns, it results in the slaughter that is happening.
> It could be about to escalate completely out of control, due to the nature of America's war with Russia.
> ...


This creep had all kinds of red flags, and a history of violent threats; good background checks would have stopped him from buying any gun.


----------



## Stann (Jul 6, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Where's fatso Pritzker been all these years, after week after week, month after month, year after year of shootings in Chicago?
> 
> Doesn't he care about black children?
> 
> PS  Once again we see the leftoids jumping on the issue after a person known to police was allowed to run free to do what this bozo di. So, naturally, the rights of 300 million must be impinged upon and taken away.


Is a very well known guy out in Colorado, lives on a compound, out in the middle of nowhere, he has a collection of 6000 guns including bazookas and machine guns. That has to be a recipe for disaster. Who knows what he's already done or what he plans on doing. People like that should definitely be investigated. How does it keep up with registrations for all of that. Don't you have to register your guns yearly I could do with cars.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Even the police !!!


I doubt there’d be enough police presence at a parade.  You seem to constantly miss the point.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> I doubt there’d be enough police presence at a parade.  You seem to constantly miss the point.


No point missed, if you believe that not one member of the public took their gun, you're very credulous


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The shooter on the roof at the parade, which members of the public shot at him? You guys are armed for self defence, so who shot at the shooter? The answer from the gun nuts is, "More guns, self protection bla bla bla". So yet again, who shot at the shooter?
> 
> Do you want to grab an adult to explain this simple question to you?


Your boy Johnson's government is about to collapse and you come here to whine about us? Pretty sad. Or are you hoping to observe your betters to steel your nerves for the ruin you folks will soon face?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Your boy Johnson's government is about to collapse and you come here to whine about us? Pretty sad. Or are you hoping to observe your betters to steel your nerves for the ruin you folks will soon face?


That didn't answer the question. Were people expecting the shooter to shout, "Cooee, I'm up here and going to start shooting, so for those who brought a gun and to the police, this is where you need to shoot".

Or did the shooting start and everyone dived for cover?

If the vast majority were disarmed, objective achieved. Now just to scrap the 2nd and start checking who's deemed responsible enough to own a gun. Then ban guns from public places, get the guns locked up when not in use, and most importantly, start teaching citizens a safe gun culture.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> That didn't answer the question. Were people expecting the shooter to shout, "Cooee, I'm up here and going to start shooting, so for those who brought a gun and to the police, this is where you need to shoot".
> 
> Or did the shooting start and everyone dived for cover?
> 
> If the vast majority were disarmed, objective achieved. Now just to scrap the 2nd and start checking who's deemed responsible enough to own a gun. Then ban guns from public places, get the guns locked up when not in use, and most importantly, start teaching citizens a safe gun culture.


Irrelevant foreign questions deserve no answers.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No point missed, if you believe that not one member of the public took their gun, you're very credulous


You might be surprised by how many Americans _don’t_ own firearms.

Besides that, not every state allows conceal carry and probably most handgun owners don’t even have a conceal carry permit. 
I have two pistols; my state allows conceal carry (with requisite training) but I don’t have a CC permit.

So, being an American and being familiar with American culture and ways, I’m not a bit surprised that no one in the area was armed at the parade.


----------



## Stann (Jul 6, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You might be surprised by how many Americans _don’t_ own firearms.
> 
> Besides that, not every state allows conceal carry and probably most handgun owners don’t even have a conceal carry permit.
> I have two pistols; my state allows conceal carry (with requisite training) but I don’t have a CC permit.
> ...


Who brings weapons to a party ? Kind of destroys the whole idea. If we go down that road, or should all just stop partying. There'd be nothing in life to celebrate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> Who brings weapons to a party ? Kind of destroys the whole idea. If we go down that road, or should all just stop partying. There'd be nothing in life to celebrate.


I do just for the very reason that happened in Chicago. It's idiocy to not do it and live in reality.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 6, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> That definitely needs to be investigated to the max, and every clue or link to other's that may have been direct enablers of this cat should also be followed up on. This bull crap needs to be gotten to the bottom of, and I mean now.


His dad sponsored him on his FOID application knowing that there were death threats and talk of suicide in the kid's past.  Is dad culpable?


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 6, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> That’s the point.  They were unarmed!!


There were police there and they never shot the shooter either.  So, you think that armed civilians would do a better job?  You know that's false.


----------



## Stann (Jul 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I do just for the very reason that happened in Chicago. It's idiocy to not do it and live in reality.


You must be the life of the party killer. Talking about freaks, he posted himself online draped in the American flag. I wonder if he saw himself in the image of trump, crazies seem to stick together.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat Illinois Governor Pritzker Calls For Gun Control Following Mass Shooting at Highland Park Fourth of July Parade
> 
> 
> Illinois Governor JB Pritzker (D) on Monday immediately called for gun control following a mass shooting at a July 4 parade in Highland Park. 🚨New video When mass shooting unfolds in #HighlandPark during a 4th of July parade celebration. pic.twitter.com/bVm6pCR4Cs — Breaking News 24/7...
> ...


WE WILL GET IT RIGHT THIS TIME!


----------



## Stann (Jul 6, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WE WILL GET IT RIGHT THIS TIME!


Your silly little far-right prejudiced article when immediately to an ad wanting money. It saves me the trouble of reading the garbage.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Irrelevant foreign questions deserve no answers.


Because you know fine well that having guns to shoot at the bad guy only works in Hollywood. In reality though........


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> Your silly little far-right prejudiced article when immediately to an ad wanting money. It saves me the trouble of reading the garbage.


My article? 
Can’t scroll a webpage?
Have a 5 year old homeschooled kid show you how to use the internet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> You must be the life of the party killer. Talking about freaks, he posted himself online draped in the American flag. I wonder if he saw himself in the image of trump, crazies seem to stick together.


And you're an idiot if you don't carry. Hey dumbass Maybe he thought he was AOC in drag


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Because you know fine well that having guns to shoot at the bad guy only works in Hollywood. In reality though........


That's nonsense, it's situational, in some situation it makes a difference, in others it doesn't.  Being an unarmed serf guarantees you have zero chance, no go watch your government crash and burn.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope no such thing as a temporary lose of weapons. You have to prove your innocent.


You don't know anything.  Due Process is a clear ability to take a weapon before a trial.  Even before taken before the Prosecutor.  

You hope that you are arrested for indecent exposure and during the arrest you had a gun and it was taken away right there and then.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 6, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Correct.  I like ‘innocent UNLESS proven guilty though.


You "like".  Bullshit, Not Guilty does not prove Innocent.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You don't know anything.  Due Process is a clear ability to take a weapon before a trial.  Even before taken before the Prosecutor.
> You hope that you are arrested for indecent exposure and during the arrest you had a gun and it was taken away right there and then.


You do not understand the difference between what you descibe, above, and the application of a red flag law.
No one is surprised.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You "like".  Bullshit, Not Guilty does not prove Innocent.


Unsurprisingly, you have it backwards.
Innocent is the assumed condition.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 6, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Are you suggesting we should become mind readers?
> 
> 
> If a person is of age and does not have a criminal record then yes, he/she has a right to purchase a firearm.
> ...


YAWN

Statement:  "If a person is of age and does not have a criminal record then yes, he/she has a right to purchase a firearm."

Response:  LOL  The example of your ignorance was played out on July 4th in Highland Park.  

Everyone has the Right of due process.  You only read the 2nd Amendment, read the Bill of Rights and in this matter the 4th, 5th & 6th and Section 1 of the 14th Amendments.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 6, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You don't know anything.  Due Process is a clear ability to take a weapon before a trial.  Even before taken before the Prosecutor.
> 
> You hope that you are arrested for indecent exposure and during the arrest you had a gun and it was taken away right there and then.


Their is no trail With red flag laws dumbass


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 6, 2022)

Democrats tell us that if we just increase the age to purchase an AR15 to 21 the shootings will stop. 

A week later a 22 year old shoots up a July 4th parade with an AR15 legally purchased in a heavily democrat state with strict gun laws.

Democrats silent.


----------



## Stann (Jul 6, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> My article?
> Can’t scroll a webpage?
> Have a 5 year old homeschooled kid show you how to use the internet.


As I said the article you sent went immediately to an ad that blocked me from reading the article, I didn't even try to get past it, I knew from the title of the article alone that it was not worth reading.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> There were police there and they never shot the shooter either.  So, you think that armed civilians would do a better job?  You know that's false.


Yes, more eyes more vantage points.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No point missed, if you believe that not one member of the public took their gun, you're very credulous


Don't be stupid... What part of it being the 4th of July don't you understand ? Uhh don't firework's sound just like guns going off ?????  DUH... You just love to argue for the sake of arguing, but you are making a fool of yourself. Stop please... ROTFLMBO...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 6, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Democrats tell us that if we just increase the age to purchase an AR15 to 21 the shootings will stop.
> 
> A week later a 22 year old shoots up a July 4th parade with an AR15 legally purchased in a heavily democrat state with strict gun laws.
> 
> Democrats silent.


21 or 22 ? I heard 21, but not sure about his age. The final was 22 ? Thanks


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Don't be stupid... What part of it being the 4th of July don't you understand ? Uhh don't firework's sound just like guns going off ?????  DUH... You just love to argue for the sake of arguing, but you are making a fool of yourself. Stop please... ROTFLMBO...


One moment gun nuts claim why they need to be armed in public, self defence bla bla, now they're sticking up for the perpetrator and how fireworks distract you. Do you guys want to check the NRA pamphlet for which story you're supposed to stick to?


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 6, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> 21 or 22 ? I heard 21, but not sure about his age. The final was 22 ? Thanks


He's now 21 but got his FOID card in 2019 with the sponsorship of his father, who the kid threatened to kill in a prior police incident.  There is no common sense to any firearm laws.  It will continue because there are whack jobs out there and whack jobs have no problem getting firearms.  Ridiculous.  Oh, and Papa should be charged for enabling this putz.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> One moment gun nuts claim why they need to be armed in public, self defence bla bla, now they're sticking up for the perpetrator and how fireworks distract you. Do you guys want to check the NRA pamphlet for which story you're supposed to stick to?


It's really none of your business if law abiding citizens want to arm themselves in public.   No one here is 'sticking up for the perpetrator' that's delusional.  And yes, fireworks are distracting.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jul 6, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes, more eyes more vantage points.


LOL - not one mass shooter has been challenged by those that own the 434 million guns out there.  Personally I believe those that have guns are paranoid and obsessively anxious.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> It's really none of your business if law abiding citizens want to arm themselves in public.   No one here is 'sticking up for the perpetrator' that's delusional.  And yes, fireworks are distracting.


Then according to the pamphlet, gun nuts should have shot the perpetrator.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> He's now 21 but got his FOID card in 2019 with the sponsorship of his father, who the kid threatened to kill in a prior police incident.  There is no common sense to any firearm laws.  It will continue because there are whack jobs out there and whack jobs have no problem getting firearms.  Ridiculous.  Oh, and Papa should be charged for enabling this putz.


The kid should have been incarcerated in a mental facility after he threatened suicide, was found with blade weapons, and threatened to kill his family.   This is on law enforcement and the family, not guns.  He could have just as well murdered his whole family with the knives.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 6, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> LOL - not one mass shooter has been challenged by those that own the 434 million guns out there.  Personally I believe those that have guns are paranoid and obsessively anxious.


The ones that are challenged don't become mass shooters. Plenty of gunmen have been stopped by armed citizens, you folks just don't pay attention.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 6, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> 21 or 22 ? I heard 21, but not sure about his age. The final was 22 ? Thanks



They had said 22, now I think 21. Doesn't matter. Either is old enough to buy a gun according to the liberal age limit of 21 to purchase an AR.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Then according to the pamphlet, gun nuts should have shot the perpetrator.


What pamphlet, the one you made up?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 6, 2022)

Stann said:


> Who brings weapons to a party ? Kind of destroys the whole idea. If we go down that road, or should all just stop partying. There'd be nothing in life to celebrate.


I didn’t say anything about parties in that post.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 6, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> YAWN
> 
> Statement:  "If a person is of age and does not have a criminal record then yes, he/she has a right to purchase a firearm."
> 
> Response:  LOL  The example of your ignorance was played out on July 4th in Highland Park.



Did he have a criminal record? No. Was he legally allowed to purchase firearms? Yes.

Was anything I said untrue?


Rye Catcher said:


> Everyone has the Right of due process.  You only read the 2nd Amendment, read the Bill of Rights and in this matter the 4th, 5th & 6th and Section 1 of the 14th Amendments.


Yes, everyone has the right to due process. I believe I said or implied this already so what is your point here?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> One moment gun nuts claim why they need to be armed in public, self defence bla bla, now they're sticking up for the perpetrator and how fireworks distract you. Do you guys want to check the NRA pamphlet for which story you're supposed to stick to?


You are too evil to debate on any issue, just like misconstruing something someone says to then mean something different somehow, and then you answer back in a crazy way just like what you just did, but how could you talk or think like you do, otherwise when the comprehensive value of what you just attempted as a retort is about as worthless as tits on a bull hog ?? ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 6, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Did he have a criminal record? No. Was he legally allowed to purchase firearms? Yes.
> 
> Was anything I said untrue?
> 
> Yes, everyone has the right to due process. I believe I said or implied this already so what is your point here?


My point was anyone who has been a danger to themselves or others is not a criminal; those who makes threats; those in a domestic violence situations, the batterer and the victims; drug addicts and/or alcoholics; the disaffected, those who express hate, and the haters on on social media are not all criminals.


----------



## night_son (Jul 7, 2022)

Winco said:


> Ad Nauseam.
> Over and over we tell you why you don't need Large Capacity Magazines.
> You are just too ignorant to listen, and all you have is 2A claim.
> 
> ...



Despite the *fact *that the Second Amendment mentions nothing about it, the magazine capacity restriction argument falls flat on its wretched face when viewed from any rational or logical angle. However, let us examine extremely lethal weapons of war which were limited to *less than* ten rounds ammunition capacity. During WWI a well trained American or German or French soldier could fire off 15-30 _plus_ rounds per *minute* from a *bolt action* rifle with a magazine capacity of five bullets. In just 60 seconds or less, such a weapon, limited to five rounds capacity and with an action needing to be worked by hand to load each individual bullet into its chamber, could kill 15-30 people depending on shooter skill level. Such weapons were also far more accurate at longer ranges than higher capacity semi-auto rifles such as the AR-15 in its most common calibers. 





__





						m1903 shots per minute - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




So you want to limit magazine capacity to *ONE *round, you say? The Springfield model 1873, one of the first breech loading rifles used by the American military held one single bullet at a time. A skilled infantryman trained on this rifle could shoot 15 rounds *per minute; *that's the potential to kill one person every four seconds with a massive .45-70 caliber bullet from considerable distances, with a primitive single shot rifle. 





__





						Springfield model 1873 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Thus your emphatic argument for our government to limit rifle magazine capacity completely falls on its face. Even a semi-skilled shooter armed with a single shot rifle, with adequate practice and/or motivation, could kill very nearly same number of people per minute as a shooter armed with a thirty round magazine capable semi-auto rifle. 

Just admit, please, that what you really, really truly want is for our government to outlaw ALL firearms. At least be honest about it. Come on, you can do it. Can't you?


----------



## night_son (Jul 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> My point was anyone who has been a danger to themselves or others is not a criminal; those who makes threats; those in a domestic violence situations, the batterer and the victims; drug addicts and/or alcoholics; the disaffected, those who express hate, and the haters on on social media are not all criminals.



Then if such people as you list "are not all criminals" you should have no problem with them purchasing and owning firearms. What you really want is some kind of Dick-esque pre-crime bureau armed with the legal mandate to take firearms from Americans who _might_ commit a crime in the near or distant future.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 7, 2022)

night_son said:


> Despite the *fact *that the Second Amendment mentions nothing about it, the magazine capacity restriction argument falls flat on its wretched face when viewed from any rational or logical angle. However, let us examine extremely lethal weapons of war which were limited to *less than* ten rounds ammunition capacity. During WWI a well trained American or German or French soldier could fire off 15-30 _plus_ rounds per *minute* from a *bolt action* rifle with a magazine capacity of five bullets. In just 60 seconds or less, such a weapon, limited to five rounds capacity and with an action needing to be worked by hand to load each individual bullet into its chamber, could kill 15-30 people depending on shooter skill level. Such weapons were also far more accurate at longer ranges than higher capacity semi-auto rifles such as the AR-15 in its most common calibers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what they want, because the first order in a war is to take away the opposing sides ability to fight. They (not us), see themselves as being at war with us, because we won't go along willingly with their radical bull crap.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 7, 2022)

night_son said:


> Then if such people as you list "are not all criminals" you should have no problem with them purchasing and owning firearms. What you really want is some kind of Dick-esque pre-crime bureau armed with the legal mandate to take firearms from Americans who _might_ commit a crime in the near or distant future.


Exactly right..


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> My point was anyone who has been a danger to themselves or others is not a criminal; those who makes threats; those in a domestic violence situations, the batterer and the victims; drug addicts and/or alcoholics; the disaffected, those who express hate, and the haters on on social media are not all criminals.


This is all true but I still don’t see your point.

The question we need to ask is: How can we prevent these types of shootings _without infringing the 2nd Amendment rights of law abiding gun owners?_


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is all true but I still don’t see your point.
> 
> The question we need to ask is: How can we prevent these types of shootings _without infringing the 2nd Amendment rights of law abiding gun owners?_


That's exactly the way anything should go when it comes to the thinking of infringement on our rights. The question should always be asked like you say, because there is always a solution to our problems without infringing on our rights. The left wants us to think that there isn't, but that's bull crap. They are protecting their hives in which they have built. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 7, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You are too evil to debate on any issue, just like misconstruing something someone says to then mean something different somehow, and then you answer back in a crazy way just like what you just did, but how could you talk or think like you do, otherwise when the comprehensive value of what you just attempted as a retort is about as worthless as tits on a bull hog ?? ROTFLMBO.



Now slow down kid, I'm just keeping up with the gun nut's logic on here and lets break it down.

EXHIBIT A - Gun nuts claim that to reduce gun crime, you need more guns, you need a gun for self defence, and that means you get to shoot the perpetrator before he/she can kill more.

EXHIBIT B - Gun nuts claim that out of the hundreds and possibly a few thousand at the parade, where cops were present, that no one was armed and fireworks distracted everyone. Not one person shot the perpetrator.

EXHIBIT C - Idiots roll around on the floor claiming people are misconstruing things.

Exhibit A is the fantasy that gun nuts believe, they use Exhibit B to claim why the perpetrator wasn't shot, but everyone but a gun nut knows that Exhibit B is actually reality.

So now to maths - A+B=C, where C is special retards rolling on the floor laughing their tiny testicles off thinking they've nailed it.

All I've seen on USMB is gun nuts state their case, normal people explain how reality actually works, and when the gun nuts thinking actually didn't work, they explain the complications that were in place, which, confirms reality.

You are an utter utter bake.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 7, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is all true but I still don’t see your point.
> 
> The question we need to ask is: How can we prevent these types of shootings _without infringing the 2nd Amendment rights of law abiding gun owners?_


The sale and transfer of firearms, all firearms sold, traded, given or stolen need to be a counted for in a DOJ data base (or in such a data base in the State).  No law abiding gun owner will continue to have a legal firearm; not only will the 4th Amendment protect law abiding US Citizens, no one who is law abiding will keep legal firearms until death do them apart.

Ghost guns are illegal and if any person who makes, owns, possess or is in their custody will be indicted for a felony with serious penalties - custody of more than one year and a day as well fines up to $10,000 - and they will lose the right to own, possess or have in their custody and control firearms for life.  Having any firearm will become another serious felony and another time spent in a state or federal prison.

As to making an laws to prevent mass murder, which is a common event Homeland Security (H.S,) needs to survey the Internet and Social Media for people who write threats, or are so disaffected need to be investigated by local authorities immediately.  

All Probation/Parole agencies, Social Service agencies, local and state LE Agencies and the courts need to notify H.S. with the terms and conditions of those released from custody, Civil or Criminal, who are a danger to themselves or others.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The sale and transfer of firearms, all firearms sold, traded, given or stolen need to be a counted for in a DOJ data base.


You cannot demonstrate the necessity for or efficacy of this, or how will will pass constitutional muster.
So...  No.


Rye Catcher said:


> Ghost guns are illegal...


No.  They are not.   Under federal law, you can have dozens of them.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 7, 2022)

night_son said:


> Then if such people as you list "are not all criminals" you should have no problem with them purchasing and owning firearms. What you really want is some kind of Dick-esque pre-crime bureau armed with the legal mandate to take firearms from Americans who _might_ commit a crime in the near or distant future.


That is NOT what I mean.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Now slow down kid, I'm just keeping up with the gun nut's logic on here and lets break it down.
> 
> EXHIBIT A - Gun nuts claim that to reduce gun crime, you need more guns, you need a gun for self defence, and that means you get to shoot the perpetrator before he/she can kill more.
> 
> ...


Come get us.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The sale and transfer of firearms, all firearms sold, traded, given or stolen need to be a counted for in a DOJ data base (or in such a data base in the State).  No law abiding gun owner will continue to have a legal firearm; not only will the 4th Amendment protect law abiding US Citizens, no one who is law abiding will keep legal firearms until death do them apart.
> 
> Ghost guns are illegal and if any person who makes, owns, possess or is in their custody will be indicted for a felony with serious penalties - custody of more than one year and a day as well fines up to $10,000 - and they will lose the right to own, possess or have in their custody and control firearms for life.  Having any firearm will become another serious felony and another time spent in a state or federal prison.
> 
> ...


Stop flapping your lips


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The sale and transfer of firearms, all firearms sold, traded, given or stolen need to be a counted for in a DOJ data base (or in such a data base in the State).



I see no problem with this.


Rye Catcher said:


> No law abiding gun owner will continue to have a legal firearm; not only will the 4th Amendment protect law abiding US Citizens, no one who is law abiding will keep legal firearms until death do them apart.



You lost me here. Why would no law abiding gun owner continue to have a legal firearm? And the 4th Amendment pertains to unreasonable search and seizure so I don’t see how it is pertinent here.


Rye Catcher said:


> Ghost guns are illegal and if any person who makes, owns, possess or is in their custody will be indicted for a felony with serious penalties - custody of more than one year and a day as well fines up to $10,000 - and they will lose the right to own, possess or have in their custody and control firearms for life.  Having any firearm will become another serious felony and another time spent in a state or federal prison.



I see no problem with this either.


Rye Catcher said:


> As to making an laws to prevent mass murder, which is a common event Homeland Security (H.S,) needs to survey the Internet and Social Media for people who write threats, or are so disaffected need to be investigated by local authorities immediately.



I agree with this up to a point. That point being where the right to free speech butts up against rhetoric arbitrarily and subjectively deemed to be hate speech or as criminal intent. 

My concern here would be someone being subjected to unreasonable search and seizure for merely expressing opinions against certain groups of people or against the country, which is protected by the 1st Amendment.


Rye Catcher said:


> All Probation/Parole agencies, Social Service agencies, local and state LE Agencies and the courts need to notify H.S. with the terms and conditions of those released from custody, Civil or Criminal, who are a danger to themselves or others.



No problem here.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 7, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I see no problem with this.
> 
> 
> You lost me here. Why would no law abiding gun owner continue to have a legal firearm? And the 4th Amendment pertains to unreasonable search and seizure so I don’t see how it is pertinent here.
> ...


Your Statement:  You lost me here. Why would no law abiding gun owner continue to have a legal firearm? And the 4th Amendment pertains to unreasonable search and seizure so I don’t see how it is pertinent here.

Response:  I think you misread my meaning.  No one who owns a firearm and has never been arrested and convicted of a crime against the people needs not to worry, they are protected by the 4th Amendment.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Jul 7, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Your Statement:  You lost me here. Why would no law abiding gun owner continue to have a legal firearm? And the 4th Amendment pertains to unreasonable search and seizure so I don’t see how it is pertinent here.
> 
> Response:  I think you misread my meaning.  No one who owns a firearm and has never been arrested and convicted of a crime against the people needs not to worry, they are protected by the 4th Amendment.


Apparently I misunderstood where you were coming from.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 16, 2022)

On the other side of the planet:


			https://idiod.video/kh9oa9.mp4


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Apparently I misunderstood where you were coming from.


True, but best watch these sneaky people in this world now, because their agenda is always at play in the details of any added wants in which they want, otherwise that will open up the doors for them and their wants or supposed needs.

We have had enough laws, rules, and rulings passed down over the year's, and if they would allow us to enforce them we wouldn't be having these problem's today. They have entered the twilight zone over time, and in this zone they want an anything goes type of culture, but the consequences of it all has steady got them scratching their heads while hoping to recover from each and everyone of their ideas gone terribly wrong.

There's a balance kept in anything, but they love to tip the scale's into their favor, and if only for the moment they're all in, then what ?  Then comes the consequences or aftermath, but the sad part is, is everyone for which they end up dragging through the mud with them because they can't stop.


Rules and laws were supposed to save people from harm, and to protect the nation from that harm if it goes unchecked or goes to far.


----------

